# Favorite Cat Foods?



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I have been trying to decide what foods to feed my hedge (before I get it, of course) but I just cannot decide! I know that there is a whole list of acceptable cat foods, but that's the problem. There's so many! So I was wondering what your favorite cat foods and mixes are for your hedgehog.Thanks, :mrgreen:


----------



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

spunk absolutely loves green pea and duck!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Beware the green pea and duck, I hear they changed the formula and the hedgies don't like it.

I feed Blue Buffalo Weight Control, the green pea and duck, um... whatever the Wellness light food is, and the regular chicken Blue Buffalo. 

I reccomend you avoid food with fish in it because fish makes the most AWFUL smelling poops you can ever imagine. :shock: :?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My mix has:

- Harmony Farms Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe (Mustard's favorite)
- Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck
- Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken 

Thinking about weaning them off Natural Balance and introducing Castor & Pollux Natural Untramix Indoor Cat as it is higher in fiber. If I do it will take a while because they've just been introduced to Solid Gold.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We are on the below now, these are all equally eaten:

Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul - Light
Nutrience Kitten
Authority - Sensitive
Now! Light/Senior 
Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control
Solid Gold Katz n Floken (lamb)

We recently stopped using the NB Green Pea & Duck as ALL our 11 hedgies went off it after they changed it. They used to eat it eaqually with the others.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your your favorite hedgehog foods/mixes!  Any more are welcome too


----------



## CiaraMarie (Feb 21, 2011)

Clover did not seem to like the Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck formula but she loves the NBalance Green Pea and Chicken formula. She also really enjoys Now kitten but it had a higherfat content so I am just giving that as treats.


----------



## shanrocks (Mar 2, 2011)

I feed raw chicken along withi use pre-mixes like TC Instincts and Know Better Pet Food which contains all vitamins and minerals.Sometimes feed them with Alnutrin, which is a supplement that can be used for raw and cooked diets.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc gets an equal mix Blue Spa Select Weight Control, Innova weight control, and chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light. He loves all 3.


----------

